# Looking for Rifle Sling input



## CK (10 Aug 2006)

I'll preface this by saying that my company does not sell Blue Force slings, nor are we ever planning on it, so this is by no means an advertisment.  

I'm looking for feedback on Rifle Slings, and specifically Blue Force Slings.  I've been doing research trying to find out what is the best sling, and it seems that the Blue Force are the best.  We are currently looking to purchase slings to use on our training C8/M4's during our courses.  I spoke with Darren from One Shot Tactical, and read the different sling write ups, and the instructions for the slings in the News section of his website, now I'm looking for independant feedback before I purchase.

My questions are this:

1.  What are peoples general preferences, 1, 2, 3 point or a combination ability in their slings and why?

2.  Does anyone have any experience with the Blue Force slings, which version do you like the best and why? 

3.  Does anyone not like the Blue Force slings and why?

4.  Does anyone like any other brand slings and why?

My intension here is to be able to provide our clients with the most preferenced weapon sling during our courses.  If I can get an indication of what the majority of people like, then that is where I will lean to purchase them.  

I greatly appreciate anyones help in advance.

Chris


----------



## MikeL (10 Aug 2006)

Most of the time I tie a piece of paracord to the rear sling point an attach it to a d-ring on my webbing/tac vest.

Only 3ptsling I've used was the CF issue one, which is ok... but breaks easily.


I heard the Eagle an Spec Ops slings are pretty good.


----------



## CK (10 Aug 2006)

I'm a big fan of that system as well.  The problem is that I can’t grantee that all the course participants will bring a TV/plate carrier/webbing, so the best weapon retention is to provide a sling to everyone.  I'm leaning toward the one point for that reason, but still very interested for more people’s opinions.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Aug 2006)

I usually went without a sling on the rifle just because they were often catching on trees, etc. and just wasn't worth the hassle.  There were times when the issued three-point sling seemed nice, but when I started working but found it just cumbersome.  The ninjacommando snap buckles became ignored in cases of snapshooting.  Really, all I found it good for was weight distribution (and C7's just ain't that heavy).

I was recently given proper instruction on using a sling as an aide to marksmanship.  I don't know how well it would work with all the extra mats of a three-point sling.  One point sling, only tried it once with a C7 and didn't find anything special with it.  For anyone shorter than 5'8 (like me), it's a hassle.

Edit: the simple sling can be used for more than just a rifle.  It's a surprisingly tough little sling, and it's cheap enough that I don't care if I write it off.  I'm no MacGyver, but I've used the sling from tie-downs to tie-ups, and when it got busted... big deal.


----------



## DG-41 (10 Aug 2006)

I got the Blue Force "Contractor Pack" convertable sling on Kevin's recommendation, and have been using it as a three point. I love it.

The only downside is the constant ribbing about how much it costs.

DG


----------



## KevinB (10 Aug 2006)

I am a huge fan of the Blue Force Gear slings.

 I hate 3pts -- but that is me and my experience -- I like one pts or two pts.


BFG makes the SOC-C Contractor pack -- which I love due to the fact you can sling about 7 different weapons (for those like me who hoard weapons) with one sling.

I recently used the QRV setup from BFG -- works well on a RAV or CIRAS - but it is not a seetup for a unit that does fast roping or rappels.  units that havee that sort of requirment are better off with the BFG Vickers Sling...


--- I have a VTAC sling as well --but the Vickers is a better design IMHO..



In short BFG makes a sling for all comers -- and in my experience their quality is FAR beyons the competitors (and I have tried a LOT of gear).


I am in no way affiliated with BFG nor do I sell slings..


----------



## paracowboy (10 Aug 2006)

I take my good ol' sling, as provided by the Queen (Long May She Reign), loop it through the rear atttachment and onto itself again, making one big loop, which I slide over my head and shoulder. Rifle can hang at my side, or I can hitch it up my back. It can still be carried properly with both hands, and you can assume a proper shooting stance in any position. Works for me and it's free.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Aug 2006)

After snooping around a bit I've ordered and recently recieved a Blue Force Gear Vickers Sling. I havn't actually played with it yet, but when I get the chance I'll post a review of the sling along with all sorts of other non-issue goodies I have:

-Eagle Rhodesian Vest, Tactical Tailor Pouches, ect...
-ESS Goggles
-Custom jump ruck
-magpul ranger plates
-ETrex Vista GPS
-60GB IPod
-Canon Powershot SD450
-and the Vickers

We'll see what I can and what I can't get away with.


----------



## Grunt (14 Aug 2006)

I have tried 1, 2 and 3 point slings.

The one point isnt bad for weapon retention, and doesnt have alot of webbing to get caught up on.

I have a huge dislike for 3 point slings, too much webbing gets in the way when your wearing all your gear.  A good 2 point can do everything a 3 point sling can do with less webbing to get caught up on your gear.  I use a 25 dollar IDF sling which attaches to the front sight and rear of the rifle via paracord, simple, comfortable and it works.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2006)

I am using an Australian hi-jacked version (khaki nylon and fastex clip - $14AUD from the SAS Shoppe on Samford Road, Enoggera QLD 4051 Australia) of the UK's SA-80 sling. Although you needed Rocket Science 101 to figure it out and put it together, it does quite well, and so far, I am impressed. I did have to pinch the rear sling swivel shut on my F88 carbine to stop the sling from working its way out, but aside from that, no problems.

Depending on what one is doing, I have seen the use of 'biners' and para cord too. Hung off one's CBA.

Our Para Minimis, carbines and rifles are pretty much always attached to us, literally, so the SA-80 style sling does come in handy.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Yeoman (15 Aug 2006)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> After snooping around a bit I've ordered and recently recieved a Blue Force Gear Vickers Sling. I havn't actually played with it yet, but when I get the chance I'll post a review of the sling along with all sorts of other non-issue goodies I have:
> 
> -Eagle Rhodesian Vest, Tactical Tailor Pouches, ect...
> -ESS Goggles
> ...



you kit mongrel. shouldn't have left that herd, or I'd be just as bad.
I like the issued one point, put er through the side swivel and BAM! el one point slingo that keeps the weapon on a comfortable position on your body and it's easy to bring up to the shoulder.
Greg


----------



## GO!!! (16 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I take my good ol' sling, as provided by the Queen (Long May She Reign), loop it through the rear atttachment and onto itself again, making one big loop, which I slide over my head and shoulder. Rifle can hang at my side, or I can hitch it up my back. It can still be carried properly with both hands, and you can assume a proper shooting stance in any position. Works for me and it's free.



Easiest and best IMHO.

I use it too. 

Except the Canadian taxpayer bought mine, not the resident of Buckingham palace.


----------



## Da_man (17 Aug 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Most of the time I tie a piece of paracord to the rear sling point an attach it to a d-ring on my webbing/tac vest.
> 
> Only 3ptsling I've used was the CF issue one, which is ok... but breaks easily.
> 
> ...




CF Issue 3 point sling is the worst piece of garbage ive ever seen.   Not only does it break easily but it wont hold the weapon properly


----------



## westie47 (20 Aug 2006)

I like the Specter line of slings. I had the 3 pt for my AK, and the single point for my M4.


----------



## Red 6 (20 Aug 2006)

Northeast Tactical makes an indestructible sling that is just a heavy duty nylon loop with bungee inside. I've used it and so have some of my buddies and it's a really good sling, especially if you want one that's simple. Here's the link:

http://www.northeasttactical.com/

To attach it to an M4-type rifle, you need an adapter. Tango Down makes one that's easy to install and doesn't need an armorer. Here you go:

http://www.tangodownllc.com/products.shtml


----------



## CK (22 Aug 2006)

I appreciate everyones input.  After long deliberation I think I have decided.

I do not like anything attached to the front of my weapon.  Having a sling hang down from the front and using a 2 or 3 point sling causes too much resistence or work to shoulder the weapon effectively.  I can see maybe for a big gat like the C7, but I am look for a C8 sling.  So I am a big fan and have decided to goto a single point.  It allows me to let it dangle and shoulder it (in either shoulder) with minimal work or resistence.  Now, I would most definitely go with the MOLLE Vest Strap style, as this is the obvious best choice for those wearing plate carriers.  Personally I also really like the idea of hanging my wpn off my shoulder by a mini-carabiner.  I was doing this years ago and guys were looking at me like I had 9 heads.  Now it seems to be the accepted standard.  The problem is, I need a sling because these are for student wpns (police and military) and I cant garuntee that they are going to show up with load bearing gear to hang a little carabiner on.  

The system I have decided to go with is the Blue Force Anaconda.  It it made of a heavy elastic band so there is some give if I want to reposition the point where the wpn is hanging from, but there is enough strength that it will not bounce or move on its own weight.  I'm also going with a TAG wpn catch.  This will allow the student to secure their wpn in the catch before they bend over a casualty and either hit them in the teeth with their barrel, or stick it into the dirt.

I'm interested in everyones thoughts on this system.  We'll see how it works for the students on the courses.


----------



## Jay4th (23 Aug 2006)

Be very careful with the carabiner to your rig sling.  Although it is widely accepted by the troops (cheap and easy)  I CANNOT recomend it for the following reasons.
1. You cannot swing it around behind you if you need to use your hands. ie) srapping up a detainee
2. Your weapon bangs against your front and thighs while carrying one end of a stretcher.
3. Ditto if you are running to a MG position with a couple cans of ammo.
4. You cannot bring your rifle up to your opposite shoulder with your weak hand when necessary..
There are many other reasons, but these are the most important.  I do not allow my guys to do the carabiner and I discourage it whenever I see it.  Nor do I let them go without a sling as you cannot carry anything if you dont have free hands.  I am experienced with this as I gave a class on sling options to A coy 1PPCLI before we went to the sandbox.
An important point when improvising a good over the head sigle point sling.
Try to put a fastex buckle in it so you can undue it without lifting it back over your head.  It may save you from drowning some day.  Even in a small creek or big puddle.  Try not to let anyone see you near drowned. hehe


----------



## CK (23 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the advice, but I've carried a rifle before!  And the carabiner worked out quite fine for me, even during all those situations you have presented.


----------



## Jay4th (23 Aug 2006)

No problem,  you asked and I deposit my 2 cents.


----------



## CK (23 Aug 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate your comments.  But I'm fully aware of how the carabiner system works.  I guess I was more looking for thoughts on the one point Anaconda Sling with a belt mounted weapons catch.


----------



## LordOsborne (29 Aug 2006)

Not sure if this will help or not, but during CAP this summer, one of our CQB instructors showed us an easy way to use the issue sling in a more user-friendly manner. it involved threading the sling through the buttstock sling swivel, putting the removable buckle there for adjustment. the other end is tightened and closed off around the delta ring ahead of the upper reciever. this sling method allowed much better flexibility and some 'hands-free' operation, but for no cost.


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2006)

+1 to Jay's rationale
  especially roping or rappeling for MIL folk

 the only think I think is acceptable to sling in that manner is a breaching shotgun -- then use some sort of weapon catch on the vest to secure it.


I've used the RVS system from BlueForce gear (I grew lazy and in my job I 1)shoot people before going hands on 2) can detach the long gun via fastex before cuffing someone and several used the biner method -- but I have stopped that and wont let my gusy use biners either.

In a Mil or LE setting I don't view the carabiner method as viable.


P.S.  I had our unit MAT TECH sew up a bunch of single point slings for guys (FREE)
  Second the CF issue sling can be fitted in a manner that is useful to both the A1 and A2 style weapons

HOWEVER the CF sling (unlike the BFG one) melts and creates some horrible wounds on troops (like the CF combats...)


----------



## UberCree (11 Sep 2006)

I've tried a whole bunch of different slings and still prefer the 2 point bungee inside webbing trick.  It keeps wpn tight to your body, you can swing it around easily and its easy to bring up to high ready.


----------

